# Neuen PC zusammenstellen für Gaming + Bildbearbeitung



## alexiovay (25. September 2013)

*Neuen PC zusammenstellen für Gaming + Bildbearbeitung*

Hallo,

ich bin selbstständiger WebDesigner/Fotograf und arbeite oft mit Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen. Zusätzlich bin ich aber dem Gaming nicht abgeneigt.

Bisher habe ich Folgendes bei Alternate zusammengestellt und wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören:

1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 HXLVB3 € 49,99*
1 x ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 JDXVZ4 € 619,-*
1 x Microsoft Windows 8 Pro OEM Alternate YQBM1C € 104,90*
1 x Intel® Core™ i7-4770K HW7I17 € 299,-*
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W TN7V2A € 179,90*
1 x SteelSeries Sensei MLG Edition NMZT40 € 84,90*
1 x Thermaltake Chaser MK-I TTXT2B € 119,90*
1 x Chieftec CRD-601-U3 MR#VC6 € 22,99*
1 x Samsung 840 EVO 2,5" 1 TB IMKM4E € 579,-*
1 x LG BH16NS40 CGBL13 € 69,90*
1 x ASRock Z87 Pro3 GWER11 € 96,90*
1 x G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR3-2400 Quad-Kit

Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich hardware-mäßig nicht wirklich viel Ahnung habe.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2013)

alexiovay schrieb:


> 1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 HXLVB3 € 49,99*


Der Dark Rock wäre nur was, wenn Du sehr an die Übertaktungsgrenzen gehen willst - ist das denn der Fall? Wenn nein, dann reicht einer für 20-30€ völlig aus, und selbst mit so einem könntest Du schon gut übertakten.



> 1 x ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 JDXVZ4 € 619,-*


 viel zu teuer. Ne leise GTX 780 gibt es ab 520€, und so oder so ist die Frage, ob Du wirklich ne GTX 780 brauchst. Ne GTX 770 (ab 320€) reicht für eine ganze Weile dicke aus. Selbst die ist derzeit eher "Oberklasse". Die GTX 780 ist zwar ca 20% schneller, aber dafür kostet die ca 50-60% mehr. Das ist die nicht wert, denn mit der GTX 770 kannst du ne ganze Weile alles auf maximalen Details spielen, und wenn die dann eines Tages mal zu schwach wird, kannst Du die verkaufen und kriegst von dem Geld plus der eingesparten Differenz zur GTX 780 sicher dann bereits eine Karte, die besser als eine GTX 780 ist. 



> 1 x Intel® Core™ i7-4770K HW7I17 € 299,-*


In Spielen ist die noch nicht nötig, bei Fototools usw. bringt die vlt was - und so oder so: die "k"-Version ist halt zum übertakten gedacht. Wenn Du das nicht vorhast, dann nimm den ohne "k"



> 1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W TN7V2A € 179,90*


 willst Du nebenbei noch nen Staubsauger versorgen? ^^  bei so nem PC reicht die 450W-Version des Netzteils völlig aus. Auch ein E9 von BeQuiet mit 450W reicht dicke. bzw generell würden auch noch günstigere mit 450-500W völlig ausreichen.




> 1 x Thermaltake Chaser MK-I TTXT2B € 119,90*


 für ein Gehäuse schon extrem viel Geld. Heutzutage sind welche für 40-50€ schon super verarbeitet und bieten auch 2-3 Lüfter, die nicht laut sind. Aber wenn es Dir gefällt, dann nimm das.



> 1 x Samsung 840 EVO 2,5" 1 TB IMKM4E € 579,-*


 ne SSD bringt vor allem was beim Laden von Dingen - ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie viel an Bildern usw. Du regelmäßig laden und speichern musst, aber 1TB ist schon extrem viel - normalerweise nimmt "man" ne SSD halt für Windows und die wichtigsten Programme, mehr nicht. Wenn Du aber sicher bist, dass Du so viel "schnellen" Platz brauchst, dann is das okay - nimm aber NICHT die evo, denn die hat vergleichsweise sehr wenige Schreibvorgänge, bis sie "verbraucht" ist.




> LGBH16NS40 CGBL13 € 69,90*


 sicher, dass Du auch BD brennen können willst? In Zeiten von großen USB-Sticks und externen HDDs macht das an sich keinen Sinn, und auch nur wenige haben nen PC mit BD, so dass "Fremde" nen Nutzen einer von Dir gebrannten BD hätten.




> 1 x G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR3-2400 Quad-Kit


 Selbst für Foto-Bearbeitung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass mehr als 16GB was bringen. Falls Du da aber sicher bist, dann nimm ruhig 32GB, aber dann DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U) mit 1,5V, denn von mehr Takt hast Du rein gar nix, außer nen leereren Geldbeutel.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (26. September 2013)

Was bringt dir überhaupt 32GB Arbeitsspeicher? Alle Windows-Versionen, abgesehen von der Enterprise-Version, können nur max. 16GB ausnutzen.

Zum Thema Prozessor:
Wenn du übertakten willst, dann nimm dein Wunsch-CPU. Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann hol dir *Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3. *Von der Leistung her ist er so gut wie der *Intel Core i7 4770*, aber da kannste gar nicht übertakten. Alle Xeon-CPUs können nicht übertakten.*
*


----------



## alexiovay (26. September 2013)

Ich danke dir vielmals für deine ausführliche Antwort.

Habe nun folgende Komponenten (Anhang).

Musste aber leider doch mehr als nur 500W nehmen laut Alternate-PC-Konfigurator. Habe dort nach bester Kundenbewertung und niedrigster Lautstärke gewählt, was das Netzteil angeht.

Der Preis spielt übrigens eigentlich keine Rolle, aber natürlich möchte ich nichts kaufen, was eigentlich unnötig Geldverschwendung wäre.
Videobearbeitung mache ich übrigens zum Teil auch. Und mit 4 GB komme ich derzeit überhaupt nicht klar, was Bildbearbeitung betrifft, deswegen dachte ich an 32 GB.

@Jedi-Joker:
Laut diesem Thread und anderen Quellen bei Google stimmt das aber nicht, dass nur max. 16GB ausgenutzt werden kann: Kann jede Windows 8 Version mehr als 16gb Ram verwenden? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2013)

Auch bei der GTX 770 müsste es deutlich günstigere und trotzdem leise Modelle geben.

Und das Netzteil: das ist halt echt viel zu viel - selbst wenn du im Konfigurator nicht weniger Watt nehmen kannst: auch ein BeQuiet L8 oder E9 ist extrem leise, da brauchst Du nicht das doppelte ausgeben, nur weil das in den Wertungen vlt als "das leiseste" benannt wird. Ein Netzteil ist ja auch nicht vorne im PC, das hörst Du normalerweise sowieso nicht, wenn nicht grad ein Billigmodell ist.

Und der Gehäuselüfter: auf ein superleises Netzteil achten, dann aber nen 120mm-Lüfter für 5€ dazunehmen: das passt nicht. Der Lüfter wird auch nicht "laut" sein, aber 100pro viel deutlicher hörbar sein als die Lüftung eines 60-70€-Netzteiles. Für welche Position im Gehäuse ist der Lüfter denn gedacht?


Beim RAM über 300€ ? Warum hast Du das ausgesucht? 1x8GB passender DDR3-1600 kosten an sich ca 60€, macht 240€. Vlt. schau mal lieber nach 4 einzelnen 8GB-Riegeln, oder 2x ein Kit zu je 2x8GB. 

Zb der hier würde auch passen und ist schonmal 50€ günstiger GeIL DIMM 32 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit, Arbeitsspeicher

Oder 2x so ein Kit G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher oder GeIL DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher 

und als 32GB-Kit zB das GeIL DIMM 32 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher oder G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit, Arbeitsspeicher


Ansonsten okay, "passen" tun die Teile auf jeden Fall so oder so. Wenn Du aber wirklich übertakten willst, dann nimm lieber ein Board für eher 130-150€. Da die Preise Dir nicht so wichtig sind, wäre es bei einer so großen Ausgabe auch seltsam, wenn Du grad beim Board dann ein eher günstiges Übertakterboard nimmt  zB MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, Mainboard


----------



## alexiovay (26. September 2013)

Ich bin wie gesagt Hardware-mäßig total planlos. 

Die Gehäuselüfter habe ich jetzt entfernt und deine RAM-Empfehlungen auch entsprechend angepasst.

Eigentlich will ich gar nicht übertakten. Welches Mainboard würdest du in dem Fall dann empfehlen? Ist SLI + Crossfire nicht nur dann nötig, wenn ich 2 GraKas laufen lassen will?


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2013)

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, kannst Du auch jedes Modell um die 70-90€ nehmen, und als CPU den normalen i7-4770 ohne "k", der sollte etwas günstiger sein (falls Du den nicht eh schon genommen hast)

zB dieses Board MSI H87-G41 PC Mate, Mainboard

SLI und Crossfire ist in der Tat nur bei Betrieb von 2 Grafikkarten nötig. Schadet aber nicht, wenn das Board das kann, bzw. ein Board mit SLI und/oder Crossfire ist an sich nicht nennenswert teurer als ein gleichgutes ohne diese Features.


Das Gehäuse hat wohl schon 2 Lüfter drin, mehr sind nicht nötig. FALLS die später zu laut sein sollten, kannst Du Dir welche mit 140mm für jeweils ca 8-15€ bestellen, dann reichen auch welche mit wenig U/Min, was leiser ist, da die durch die größeren Rotoren auch mit wenig U/Min genug Luft bewegen.

und für die CPU nimm am besten noch nen Kühler dazu - das muss kein DarkRock sein, aber einer für 20-25€ ist dann doch schon was leiser als der Standardlüfter. zB nen Scythe Katana 4, Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 oder Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo


----------

